# She left him



## Dutch (Feb 22, 2006)

My Friend's wife left him....and we don't understand it. After the last child was born, she told him they had to cut back on expenses-he had to give up drinking beer.

He was not a big drinker, maybe a 12 pack on weekends.

Anyway, he gave it up, but he noticed the other day when she came home from grocery shopping, the receipt included $45 for makeup.

He said,"Wait a minute, I've given up beer and you haven't given up anything!"

She said, " I buy that makeup for you, so I can look pretty for you."

He told her,"Hell that's what the beer was for!"

I don't think she'll be back.


----------



## dacdots (Feb 22, 2006)

My lord Dutch thats pure wisdom.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Dutch,
      Good one! But you know what they say about descretion being the better part of valor ...


----------

